# Need help with Tax Return 2014 with line # 330 and Line # 331.



## mrautoloader (Feb 26, 2015)

I am married with no kids and live in Ontario Canada. I spent $2626.68(Medical expenses) in 2014 and I want to report it in my 2014 return but I don’t know whether I have to enter $2626.68 in line # 330 or is there any amount after the calculations that I have to enter in line # 330. I am attaching my T4 as well. 

Thanks


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Did the CRA site not give you the answer? http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/medical/


----------



## mrautoloader (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you very much.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mrautoloader said:


> I am married with no kids and live in Ontario Canada. I spent $2626.68(Medical expenses) in 2014 and I want to report it in my 2014 return but I don’t know whether I have to enter $2626.68 in line # 330 or is there any amount after the calculations that I have to enter in line # 330. I am attaching my T4 as well.
> 
> Thanks


Just did mine, I have lots of medical expenses for 2014 as well.

On the Fed tax sched 1, enter total allowable amount on line 330.
Then you have to do the math for line 30/31 and put the result on line 332.

On the Prov tax sched ON428, you need to put the same amount of medical expense on line 5868 (19) and do the subtraction
on line 20/21 and put the result in line 5876 then bring it over to the right column of non refundable tax credits.


----------



## mrautoloader (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

carverman said:


> Just did mine, I have lots of medical expenses for 2014 as well.
> 
> On the Fed tax sched 1, enter total allowable amount on line 330.
> Then you have to do the math for line 30/31 and put the result on line 332.
> ...


Too complicated 
I use turbotax and it calculates everything.... Enter all receipts (include dependants) amount when it asks (it will appear on line 330) , than entersummary of all dependants ex. child 19 y.o. + , paretns etc. Turbotax will calculate amount depends on dependant net income (you enter earlier) and it will appear on line 331


----------



## WiseOwl (Jan 1, 2015)

Also keep in mind that you can 'optimize' medical expenses due to the 12-month rolling period attribute. That is, you can claim medical expenses for any 12-month period so long as the twelfth month ends in the calendar year you are reporting. For example, if you had $2,500 medical expenses from January 2014 to December 2014, but $3,200 of not previously reported medical expenses from November 2013 to October 2014, you could maximize your deduction by claiming the $3,200 on your 2014 return. In this same example, you would then save any medical expenses incurred in November and December 2014 for consideration in your 2015 tax return.


----------

